# got jacked



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

my car got stolen on monday morning. everything was taken. the lightweight Rota's 16in. rims, stereo, speakers, struts, coilovers, hotshot cold air, hotshot headers, ractive 9mm wires, and even my custom 2 3/4 in. exhaust. the worst part about it is that they broke my emergency cable. no junk yard will sell it to me because its an insurance issue. does anyone know if nissan factory still carry these. now i will rebuild and start all over. man this sh it sucks.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Crap man that sucks. Those bastards! How long was it stolen for?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know what the deal is with phoenix and tucson. Seems like auto theft is rampant down there. You can get a new ebrake cable from Mossy or Courtesy Nissan. Did you have an alarm? If you want to put one in let me know, I can walk you through it. I also can get alarms and the like a good prices if you want.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

sorry to hear that.... i know how it feels i live in california and on saturday night they stole my sentra too....took my volk te-37's sound system and aot of other stuff...

in about 3 weeks im doing a rear disk brake conversion and i'd be willing to give you my old one cheap.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

they broke your e-brake cable.. they must have been doing 180's. Atleast they didn't crash it too. Sorry to hear they stole your ride. I got a fucked up alarm system from Good Guys. The alarm has a mind of its own. I'm installing a hidden kill switch for the battery. I just keep my Sentra stock lookin except for the 1.25 inch drop.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

AHHHHHH sorry to hear man i hate when ppl to stupid stuff like this....probably some honda owners...haha jp jp....hopefully u'll get some insurance money right?? again sorry to hear man!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *I don't know what the deal is with phoenix and tucson. Seems like auto theft is rampant down there. You can get a new ebrake cable from Mossy or Courtesy Nissan. Did you have an alarm? If you want to put one in let me know, I can walk you through it. I also can get alarms and the like a good prices if you want. *


Wow... my friend had his Toyota truck broken into and all the stereo stuff stolen while he was visiting for the weekend. What's wrong w/ you arizona people 

Sorry about the car man... I'm sure they sell the cable... you just have to call.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I just realized I can get this nifty anit-car jacking system for $150+ shipping. You keep this transmitter with you and the car won't run without it, and if the car is already started and say, someone car-jacks the car, it'll lock the doors on them and only unlock them if they shut the car off, then after a few minutes (giving you time to run to safety) the car shuts down and the alarm goes off. Pretty BA, I'm going to put one in my car.  If you want one, click HERE for more info.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that sucks man. hope you get all your stuff replaced.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

and to think i'm moving to phoenix in a year  time to invest in better insurance and car alarms....dang

and i'm sorry to hear about all y'alls misfortunes


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Im starting to get precautious about my car. I remove my fuel fuse with is under the left hand side of the steering wheel out. The car won't start without that.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

That's a tuff break man. A friend of mine had his B16'ed civic jacked like that back in college. They took everything. 
Down here everyone runs immobilisers. With people being dragged out their cars at stop-lights and shit you need one that can counter this as well. They are actually better than alarms, cause you can't move the car. Usually they aren't equipped to strip your car on the spot. It's helped a few people I know.


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

ha forget alarms i got the quick release hub adaptor! cant go no where.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

i guess we should all invest in flamethrower kits haha if you see anybody behind your car sneaking up on you flip it on and than we'll see how much closer they want to get lol


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

DriFtIN200sX said:


> ha forget alarms i got the quick release hub adaptor! cant go no where.


I have personally seen people drive with vicegrips. Believe me.


----------



## robbie (Aug 21, 2005)

That sux bro, I'm sorry to hear!! But if the KNEW it had all that stuff they probably have been caseing it for a while. Notice anybody NOT around anymore?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

It really burns me when people fuck with others cars I recently had my sentra broken into and they jacked my sony headunit. It sucks that they stripped your car but not to be a downer unless the alarm has an inmobilizer it is nothing more than a anouying horn that can be shut up by cutting the wires to the siren. Also a true prof. that wants your car unfortunantly will get your car. Its just sad when you have to have a 200lb rotweiler in your car to keep ppl from messing with it.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Mucho bummero man. My dad's car was stolen a few years back. it was shitty and whoever stole it still managed to get stuff out of it that they thought they could sell. 

I have faith that the ghetto breeds homeboys too stupid to drive a 5 speed (atleast in MN anyway) and my Sentra has no flash to it...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

that sucks, but did you guys know that this thread is over 2 years old?


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

lol, i didn't even to bother to look at the original post date. I just saw that it was like 3rd from the top and replied.


----------

